# Do you believe in ghosts/spirits?



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Do I believe in ghosts or sprits? Absolutely not. Do I believe that the human brain can lead us anywhere we care to tread? Absolutley...


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes, I believe there are spirits. I also believe the mind can play tricks on us for whatever reason and this happens to us much more than a "presence" if you will.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

By any chance, have you read the book of Enoch?

Book of Enoch

Enoch 7:9 These are the names of their chiefs: Samyaza, who was their leader, Urakabarameel, Akibeel, Tamiel, Ramuel, Danel, Azkeel, Saraknyal, Asael, Armers, Batraal, Anane, Zavebe, Samsaveel, Ertael, Turel, Yomyael, Arazyal. These were the prefects of the two hundred angels, and the remainder were all with them. (6)
(6) The Aramaic texts preserve an earlier list of names of these Watchers: Semihazah; Artqoph; Ramtel; Kokabel; Ramel; Danieal; Zeqiel; Baraqel; Asael; Hermoni; Matarel; Ananel; Stawel; Samsiel; Sahriel; Tummiel; Turiel; Yomiel; Yhaddiel (Milik, p. 151).
Enoch 7:10 Then they took wives, each choosing for himself; whom they began to approach, and with whom they cohabited; teaching them sorcery, incantations, and the dividing of roots and trees.
Enoch 7:11 And the women conceiving brought forth giants, (7)
(7) The Greek texts vary considerably from the Ethiopic text here. One Greek manuscript adds to this section, "And they [the women] bore to them [the Watchers] three races–first, the great giants. The giants brought forth [some say "slew"] the Naphelim, and the Naphelim brought forth [or "slew"] the Elioud. And they existed, increasing in power according to their greatness." See the account in the Book of Jubilees.
Enoch 7:12 Whose stature was each three hundred cubits. These devoured all _which_ the labor of men _produced; _until it became impossible to feed them;
Enoch 7:13 When they turned themselves against men, in order to devour them;
Enoch 7:14 And began to injure birds, beasts, reptiles, and fishes, to eat their flesh one after another, (8) and to drink their blood.
(8) *Their flesh one after another.* Or, "one another’s flesh." R.H. Charles notes that this phrase may refer to the destruction of one class of giants by another (Charles, p. 65).
Enoch 7:15 Then the earth reproved the unrighteous.
*Enoch Chapter 8*

Enoch 8:1 Moreover Azazyel taught men to make swords, knives, shields, breastplates, the fabrication of mirrors, and the workmanship of bracelets and ornaments, the use of paint, the beautifying of the eyebrows, _the use of _ stones of every valuable and select kind, and all sorts of dyes, so that the world became altered.
Enoch 8:2 Impiety increased; fornication multiplied; and they transgressed and corrupted all their ways.
Enoch 8:3 Amazarak taught all the sorcerers, and dividers of roots:
Enoch 8:4 Armers _taught_ the solution of sorcery;
Enoch 8:5 Barkayal _taught _the observers of the stars, (9)
(9) *Observers of the stars.* Astrologers (Charles, p. 67).
Enoch 8:6 Akibeel _taught _signs;
Enoch 8:7 Tamiel taught astronomy;
Enoch 8:8 And Asaradel taught the motion of the moon,
Enoch 8:9 And men, being destroyed, cried out; and their voice reached to heaven.
*Enoch Chapter 9*

Enoch 9:1 Then Michael and Gabriel, Raphael, Suryal, and Uriel, looked down from heaven, and saw the quantity of blood which was shed on earth, and all the iniquity which was done upon it, and said one to another, _It is _the voice of their cries;
Enoch 9:2 The earth deprived _of her children _has cried even to the gate of heaven.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

All things are possible, but not all things are probable. I've never seen one, but that doesn't mean a whole hill of beans! The jury is still out.


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

Ghosts? Nope. But I will promptly change my mind the moment one jumps up in front of me and screams 'DUDE!!'


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I do, and I think mostly because it brings me comfort? Since my grandmother has passed and I've learned more about my grandfather who passed when I was much younger I believe more. Guess I should admit I love watching Long Island Medium too lol!

Seriously though, I do believe, at least inlet myself. I don't strive to disprove it like I have with other things. For now it somehow feels right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I do, and I have my whole life... I believe I've had encounters etc, but like an above poster said, the mind can play tricks.

Even so, I still believe, not really sure why though.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Being of a scientific mind, I am yet to be presented with any strong and consistent evidence that they exist and therefore cannot "believe" in them until I have. _However_, when I was a kid (and not an impressionable one, I did not buy into Santa, the tooth fairy, wishes or any other nonsense - and I was already suspicious of religious texts lol) we lived in a huge warehouse down in a very old part of the harbour. And that experience always nags at the back of my mind when I dismiss ghosts.

The front building, where we lived, was built in the 1950s and completely normal - a 5 storey former bank. It was connected at the back to another much older building dating from the 1860s, which had previously been a wool store - it also had a 3-storey dungeon-like internal "building" that had historically been used to store valuables to be loaded or just off the ships (we called it the cellar). There were huge hoistwells everywhere, none had railings and you had to be careful. Most of the doors were made of stone or metal and were slid along runners. The old warehouse was a very curious place. For a long time we were the only people in either building, apart from the pigeons and a stray cat or two - Dad was acting as caretaker and had the only keys to every bit of both buildings. Due to its past uses, security on the building was pretty good - even if somebody could have managed to get in, it was impossible to get out. 

Now, every once in a while (sometimes multiple times in a day, or sometimes not for months and months), there would be this huge WHUMP. So loud it made our solid brick building shudder very slightly. On one particularly active day, we all decided to follow the noise and discovered it was coming from part of the old building, near the "cellar". We found it curious but didn't really think about it. Mum laughed and called it "the ghost" but we didn't take it seriously.

Then the buildings were listed for demolition/restoration (the old one to be fully restored, ours to be demolished) and things really started happening. The whumps became very frequent. Dad would find himself locked in, or locked out, of parts of the old building. We discovered that there were rumours in the neighbourhood and among the surveyors that the old building was haunted. We heard stories from the local fire brigade about a tunnel between it and the cellar of the local and very old pub, where drunk young men had been lured, cracked over the head, bundled through the tunnel and made to work on ships (called tea-leafing).

A few movie studios decided to shoot in the building - the area was a really popular place for shooting films (the Matrix was done up the road, Dark City just upstairs from us). Dad had all the keys so he would provide them to the film security guards. But the security dogs howled and refused to stay there at night, and the guards kept finding themselves locked in or out of places. Sometimes doors would slam shut and a bolt could be heard being latched - and you'd find the door locked (happened to me once, NOT fun in the dark with only a torch!!). Dad was showing the way to a man once when he noticed what he thought was a second set of torchlight on the wall ahead - he turned, thinking the man had pulled out his own torch, but there was no other light source.

Anyway, this all went on and on. The preparation work for the demolition went very slowly - the construction company would hire people to check the structure of the old building, they'd turn up and within an hour have fled, leaving expensive tools behind. We didn't know if it was just the spooky atmosphere or something else, but it happened regularly.

Eventually, we moved out and the demolition and construction took place. It's quite sad to see it all cleaned up now, doesn't have any character anymore. I'm not sure what it was that was doing all these things, but it never felt malicious toward us, so we were happy enough. We nicknamed it "Fat Sam" after some graffiti we found in the old building ("Fat Sam woz here 1960"). Mum's theory about the whump was that it was the sound of a wool bale (they weighed about a tonne) falling down one of the hoistwells - she thought this might have happened so much the sound was recorded in the metal and stone structure of the building, like a cassette tape. We have never developed a satisfying theory about the bolting doors, torchlight or "feel" of the place though.


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm the type of person that doesn't believe something until I see it.
I did not believe in santa or the tooth fairy when I was younger either. I also never believed in ghosts or spirits.
People would tell me about things they have experienced and I would laugh at them, my Grandmother used to tell me that when you lie in bed sometimes in her house you will hear people walk up the stairs and laughing. She lives in a detached house. 
Another example would be when my mother told me that one time when she walked into my bedroom when I was a baby my rocking horse was rocking frantically whilst I was in my cot sleeping. I didn't believe any of it.

Then when my step-dad died, it all changed. I feel like I can 'feel' when somethings in the room, we have moved house 5 times since he died and in every house paranormal things have occurred. Things used to move around the room, items would go missing then magically appear in a different place(not the normal every day things where your mum moves your shoes ect), things used to literally fly across the room- we used to have a bathroom mirror that was weighed at the base and it went flying across the bathroom in the middle of the night...

The one thing I will never ever forget is the time my cousin stayed over for the night. It was just me and her in the house. We we're in the kitchen getting food, whilst we were walking by the bottom of the staircase I caught a black figure standing at the top of the stairs. It was like a silhouette, pure black and masculine, it was not a shadow. If it was a shadow of me or my cousin it would be grey-ish and would stretch up the stair case not be an actual figure at the top of the stairs. 
I continued on into the living room and sat down, my cousin sat down beside me and whe turned round and looked at each other and at the same time said 'did you just see that?'. Now okay, if she didn't see I would have just thought it was my imagination but the fact that we BOTH had seen it really startled me. 

Another freaky moment was when I walked into my brothers room and his tv turned on,when I stepped out it turned off. I ran down the stairs and told my mum, she tried it and nothing happened. So then I walked back into the room myself and it turned back on, I thought maybe the button was stuck on the remote or something so I walked out and went to walk back in but this time I lent in and hovered my foot above the floor and guess what? It turned back on! 

This all happened in the one house, the one that we had lived in as a family when he was alive. Things got too out of hand so we moved out, it continued in the other houses. Have noticed that in the past 4 years it has been on-off, when my mum is in a relationship(she has had two- one now and one 2 years ago) it goes away? Nothing paranormal has happened it the past 6 or so months and tbh I miss it lol! 

I don't mind it anymore because I know who it is and he means no harm, when we talk about it we refer to the 'ghost' as 'him'. 
If I didn't feel I knew who it was and it meant no harm I would be long gone LOL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm the type of person that doesn't believe something until I see it.
I did not believe in santa or the tooth fairy when I was younger either. I also never believed in ghosts or spirits.
People would tell me about things they have experienced and I would laugh at them, my Grandmother used to tell me that when you lay in bed sometimes in her house you will hear people walk up the stairs and laughing. She lives in a detached house. 
Another example would be when my mother told me that one time when she walked into my bedroom when I was a baby my rocking horse was rocking frantically whilst I was in my cot sleeping. I didn't believe any of it.

Then when my step-dad died, it all changed. I feel like I can 'feel' when somethings in the room, we have moved house 5 times since he died and in every house paranormal things have occurred. Things used to move around the room, items would go missing then magically appear in a different place(not the normal every day things where your mum moves your shoes ect), things used to literally fly across the room- we used to have a bathroom mirror that was weighed at the base and it went flying across the bathroom in the middle of the night...

The one thing I will never ever forget is the time my cousin stayed over for the night. It was just me and her in the house. We we're in the kitchen getting food, whilst we were walking by the bottom of the staircase I caught a black figure standing at the top of the stairs. It was like a silhouette, pure black and masculine, it was not a shadow. If it was a shadow of me or my cousin it would be grey-ish and would stretch up the stair case not be an actual figure at the top of the stairs. 
I continued on into the living room and sat down, my cousin sat down beside me and whe turned round and looked at each other and at the same time said 'did you just see that?'. Now okay, if she didn't see I would have just thought it was my imagination but the fact that we BOTH had seen it really startled me. 

Another freaky moment was when I walked into my brothers room and his tv turned on,when I stepped out it turned off. I ran down the stairs and told my mum, she tried it and nothing happened. So then I walked back into the room myself and it turned back on, I thought maybe the button was stuck on the remote or something so I walked out and went to walk back in but this time I lent in and hovered my foot above the floor and guess what? It turned back on! 

This all happened in the one house, the one that we had lived in as a family when he was alive. Things got too out of hand so we moved out, it continued in the other houses. Have noticed that in the past 4 years it has been on-off, when my mum is in a relationship(she has had two- one now and one 2 years ago) it goes away? Nothing paranormal has happened it the past 6 or so months and tbh I miss it lol! 

I don't mind it anymore because I know who it is and he means no harm, when we talk about it we refer to the 'ghost' as 'him'. 
If I didn't feel I knew who it was and it meant no harm I would be long gone LOL. 

In the words of my father ''You should be more afraid of the living than the Dead" I guess its true
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I have my own beliefs based on many personal experiences, but I'm certainly not going to go into any real detail on an internet forum. 

Let's just say that science and the paranormal aren't as far apart as people would like to believe. Science is the study of the natural world, and yet it doesn't have answers for everything. 

Quantum physics, anyone? That defies most scientific logic as well as established theories, but it's not been dismissed as bunk. The theory of parallel universes is also based on science.

I will say that I find it amazing that some people think this one small reality is the only life in which they believe. There's far more to existence and reality than what we encounter with our five senses.

Also, not everything you encounter is a ghost. There are spirits and entities who are nonhuman, and some who have never drawn breath in any form. There are also those who _do_ wish you harm, so saying you need to only be fearful of the living isn't exactly true.

I was raised Roman Catholic. I still consider myself a Christian, but I'm as far from being a 'proper' Christian as one can get nowadays based on my experiences and changing beliefs.


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

I do not know what to believe it. I believe in the 'big bang theory' if you wish to call it that. 

I don't believe we are the only form of life in the universe. 
You say there are things that do wish to harm you but can they harm you is the question? 
Nothing 'bad' or 'evil' has happened to me but I do think they're are bad and evil non-living things out there. 
I'm not sure what that black figure was, I have not seen it since and I certainly do not wish to either.
I was told that black figures are demons, I don't know if this is truth or lies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

JamieLeighx said:


> You say there are things that do wish to harm you but can they harm you is the question?


Yes. 

Many entities' sole purpose is to cause harm and death. They especially delight in those who don't believe, as it makes their task easier for them.



JamieLeighx said:


> I was told that black figures are demons, I don't know if this is truth or lies.


Demon is a human word to try and give a name to what humanity doesn't understand. Many of these entities transcend humanity and religion. They've been around much longer than that.

Good and evil, Yin and Yang, light and dark. Neither can survive without the other, as they need the opposite to keep balance. However, I do believe that good is more powerful than evil.

There are also entities to whom the human race mean very little. They're entirely neutral when it comes to humanity. Since they fall outside the human experience, whether they're good or evil has little bearing since they don't impact us much or at all. Elementals come to mind.


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Thank you Speed Racer for clearing that up, I find this all very interesting
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You're welcome.

I know these are radical ideas for most people and I can't prove anything scientifically, but I also know there are people that have been helped by these 'crazy ideas', and I'm fine with them wanting to stay anonymous. 

The biggest thing we as humans need to overcome is fear of the unknown. Nothing is really supernatural, it's just not fully understood. With the things we don't understand, our natural inclinations are to deny their existence. Either that, or make up a niche and a dogma in which to place them.

I know all of this sounds woo-woo, crazy, and some of you have probably reached the conclusion that my cheese has slid completely off my cracker, but I know what I know. I can't explain it any better than that.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I do, but I was raised to believe they exist and from personal experience. 

I've worked at a summer camp for the last 5 summers and we have shadow people there. We don't know what they want or really why they are there, but they are generally pretty harmless and seem to be content just spooking us. I have a handful of stories from various camp staff, but I will only share the more significant of my own two sightings.

We have horses at this camp and we have different levels of horse campers. We take the advanced level out on a camp out in a field one night during the week with the wranglers teaching that level. One of my camp outs in 2010 involved 4 female wranglers and 4 campers. It was in the middle of a 300 or so acre field where we have a camping site near a lake. At this site, we have a corral for our horses and a firepit a good distance from it. The lake had risen significantly that year, so we were fairly close to the water.

I was speaking to fellow wrangler and looked past her because something caught my eye. There had been a small tree that was growing, but had drown because the lake now covered its roots. It was clearly a tree in the dark and you could make out its naked branches. But when I looked, it was filled in and I could make out a figure. I whispered to the girls I was with that we were being watched (we were out of earshot of the campers). They saw him walk up to the corral and I stopped looking. 

We all went to bed, I fell asleep, but the next morning, two wranglers said they heard it walking around us all night and when we went to go get saddled to go back to the main camp, our tack was all in disarray. BUT it was just the wranglers' tack. The kids' tack was not touched. It was the weirdest thing. 

Parents generally don't know about them because if a camper hears them mentioned, we just tell them that only staff can see them. It's a lie, but most smaller kids shrug it off because a shadow standing in the dark isn't all that noticeable unless you know what it would be.

Another weird "spirit" occurrence: My grandpa passed away in June. My brother is at a rehab-type center and was out of town when it happened. He passed away at 11:20pm or so. My mom called my brother the next morning to tell him and the first thing he said was, "Grandpa died, didn't he?" My brother had woken up at about 11:30 crying because he had a dream my grandpa said goodbye.


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

''My cheese has slid completely off my cracker'' that's a new one to me and I love it!

I think science is truly amazing, who care if we sound crazy lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Poseidon, amazing stories! 
Its interesting to hear other peoples encounters! 
I don't know how you slept that night, I don't think I could have!
Your second story left me in complete awe, in a way it was nice of your Grandpa to say goodbye.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

JamieLeighx said:


> Poseidon, amazing stories!
> Its interesting to hear other peoples encounters!
> I don't know how you slept that night, I don't think I could have!
> Your second story left me in complete awe, in a way it was nice of your Grandpa to say goodbye.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was exhausted and I'm a very hard sleeper. :lol: They are generally harmless and are rarely interactive like that. You really only see them when you're walking and night and aren't thinking about them. You'll feel like you're being watched, then you'll see it. If you are consciously thinking, "Please leave me alone," you won't see them. 

The only person I know who has been hurt by one was after he chased it and tried to tackle it, and was suddenly pinned on the ground, unable to move for a second. He's not the brightest fellow though.

Out of the stories I've heard over the last few years, there only appears to be 3 or 4 different entities. An average sized man (the one in my story), a massive man, and a little girl. The little girl has been seen playing with a little boy though too, but I've only heard about him once after two friends of mine saw both of them playing and heard them laughing. They automatically assumed they were campers and went around, waking up every counselor to count kids in each cabin. Everyone was where they should have been.

The little girl is always heard laughing too, which makes it uber creepy, but from what I've heard, she's just playful.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I sure do. I was always open to it, but since the passing of the guy in my signature, the entire family is a believer, and we are really comforted by him being around. We never "see" him, as such, but he makes his presence known, usually through lights, fans, etc. and it happens in several houses, and at times when he knows we need his comfort or, sometimes just to make us smile. 

What I find strange is that I have no doubt it is him and not someone else (like my parents) who have passed. Not sure how we know that, we all just know.

He has made believers out of my entire family, some of whom were pretty serious doubters.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I certainly do.

I have always been a bit fey and on more than one occasion have felt the presence of an entity. Sometimes I thought I had seen someone but was not certain.

Summer of !976 the UK was hot by a bad drought. I was staying at an elderly friends small holding, she was spring fed with water and this had dried up so all water was having to be carted for her stock and as she had broken her leg, I had stepped in to help her out.
One of the yard cats had taken to hiding her kittens in the wardrobe on my bedroom. I awoke to see a woman bending over as if to see if the kittens were there. I, half asleep said I had taken them out. The woman never spoke and I had the sense that it was not my friend. I followed the woman to the bathroom and she was not there.
Thinking that I was dreaming I went back to bed. In the morning I asked my friend if she had come into my room. She said "No" and added "What did you see?"
I knew that I was not the only person to see this apparition. 

Moving on several years, I was woken one night to stones being thrown at my bedroom window. When I looked out there was an older man, dressed in old fashioned farm labourers clothing and he was pointing to the back barn. 
I went down and when I went outside the man was at the top of three steps leading to the back stables and barn. I followed him to find one of the young fillies had rolled and was badly cast under the feed manger. No sign of the man.
I managed to extricate the filly, thanked the man and went back to bed.

A year or so later I was again woken by the stones. The man was there but this time he was pointing out across the field. I dressed quickly, grabbed a waterproof coat as it was a terrible night, and followed him. As I turned the corner by the edge of the barn he was walking down across the field, stopping to see if I was following, my old working Border Collie was halfway between him and me. I returned and got the ATV out and followed on that.
Down across the home field he remained about 50 yards ahead of me. The rain was torrential and yet I could see him. Once out of the home field and going up the other side he stopped and was pointing to the woods. I drove to the fence line and shone the lights up the fence. A neighbours heifer had fallen and was upside down in the ditch and in danger of drowning. Luckily I was able to get her to flip over by roping her front feet and using the ATV and she scrambled out the ditch. 
No sign of the old man but I thanked him. 
Altogether over a period of about 15 years, he awoke me about eight times. Always it was an animal in trouble. Always he led me to where they were and then disappeared.


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Franknbeans- I feel the same way, I feel as if its not there to harm. I don't know how I know its him for certain but we all know it is, and if I know him as well as I think I do he is probably taking the mickey out of all of us.

Foxhunter- Your stories sent shivers down my back!
I don't think I if I were you I would ever sleep in your friends house again lol, I don't think I could.
Your second story is amazing. I'm not sure if I could have done what you did, you must be so brave. In a way it was lovely what he did for you and for you to follow him on all occasions! Your heart must have been pounding. Maybe he once lived or worked on your property and is still watching over it

One night my mother was in bed sleeping. She woke up and lit a cigarette in bed, whilst smoking it she fell asleep. She heard someone whisper her name just as the cigarette landed on the quilt cover. The hole from the cigarette is about the 5p, the cigarette had just touched the cover.
He saved all our lives that night.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChipsAhoy (Jul 1, 2012)

I've always believed in ghosts/spirits, mostly from experiences in my house.

Specifically in my downstairs hallway and staircase is where I've had the most encounters with them. Starting at a very young age, I refused to be downstairs alone because of the "monster" and there's never been a time where I didn't get a cold, eerie feeling down there. There have been lot's of occasions where I was on the stairs and suddenly felt like someone was pushing me. Maybe I'm just clumsy, but It's a completely different feeling then just falling, It's almost like I'm being thrown. Various dark figures are seen by most people that spend time in my house, specifically one of a man with long hair that stands in obvious view then fades away. I could honestly go on forever about all the experiences I've had with just that one spirit/ghost/entity so I'll just move on.

In my room there's a really tiny closet where my dad stores his guitars and right in front of it is my rabbits cage. She's extremely brave for a rabbit and is more likely to fight back aggressively than run away from "danger". The only time she ever seems to be afraid is when she stares right at that closet, wide eyed and frozen with fear (this happens every couple of weeks usually). About six months ago I was woken up at 3 in the morning to see her in a complete panic. She was smashing against the walls of her pen frantically trying to escape. Every few minutes she would stop, look up towards the closet thump her feet and take off again. At first I thought maybe she heard something outside that startled her and just needed a few minutes to calm down, but it went on and on throughout the night and I seriously thought she was going to kill herself from it until she finally stopped and I thought I could go to sleep. I looked away for a second, and when I looked back I saw a shadow come out of the crack of the closet door and go along the wall until it disappeared into the next room. She instantly became totally calm and went to sleep as if nothing had happened. It could be my imagination, but the look of fear on her face was like nothing I'd ever seen...and the whole situation just didn't feel right. In addition to that, there have been puddles of blood/some dark red liquid outside that closet which seemed completely random (there were no cuts on my rabbit and bleeding that much would have killed her instantly) and the shelves next to it constantly seem messier and more jumbled than the way I'd left them. 

I'm sure all of that sounds completely insane (and maybe it is), but I do strongly believe there's something in my house causing those events.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes and no. I have seen some extremely strange things. I do not believe any of them were figments of my imagination, and I know they were not magic. I believe that there are many things we do not have the instrumentation to detect - which does not mean they do not exist. Most people do not report the odd things they see or experience. It is hard to collect reliable data on "unexplainable" experiences.

I did manage to come up w an explanation for one experience. I might be wrong, but "optics" was my explanation. My husband was out of town. My dog woke me up at around 2 am and wanted to go out. We had a farm, so I just stumbled to the closest door and let him out. The moon was full and very bright. My dog started barking non-stop which meant something was wrong. I went outside to investigate. I didn't have to walk far to clearly see my buckskin standing in the hay pasture where he was not suppose to be. I ran back to the house to get halters I kept in the mudroom for "emergencies", and to wake up my children and tell them I was going to go catch the horses (I didn't want them to wake up and need me and get scared b/c I wasn't there!). For whatever reason, I did not look in the horse pasture to see if my horses were there. As I walked toward the hay pasture I could still see my buckskin, but didn't keep my eyes on him - I was looking at the ground picking my path. My dog's bark kind of "fizzled" from a "session" of barking. I looked, my buckskin was no longer there. I kept looking for him..nada. I walked back toward the house to get "higher" so I could see "farther", and I saw all three of my then horses standing right where they normally stood at night in their own pasture. I went back to bed. The next morning I went into the hay pasture and looked carefully at the ground where I had seen "my" buckskin - nothing, no tracks of any kind, and none coming in (there was only one entrance". Spoooky.
I figure either it was a ghost, or it was a full body broadcast via the moonlight and air moisture conditions - an "optical illusion" of the same nature as those that have been reported at sea. My other horses were a dark bay and a black..which explains why I couldn't see them in the "broadcast". Either way, I had a witness...my dog. 

Gees Chips...I would just move! I don't like "spook".


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't make excuses for the spirits I've seen, heard or encountered. I take them at face value, and appreciate what they've tried to show or teach me.

I've experienced too much to try and type it all out.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Okay, it is getting late. But I can just see a movie w all the posters to date making up all the characters that all come together by some chance happening at an abondoned farm on a moonlit night. FM would be the first to go..you know, the complete non-believer. Then there would be the occasional thumping of the rabbit (like a parakeet in a mine), the old guy pointing out animal mishaps, and the evil shadows spilling out of closets yelling "dude!". Spoooooky.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

You guys sure have some creepy stories.

I myself am a complete believer. I believe in greater powers, not necessarily 'God', or 'Buddha', or 'Allah', or whoever else religions deem to be out there (no offense to the religious people here!), but many powers. I believe in reincarnation, and I believe in ghosts.

I've only ever had a couple of personal experiences with them. When I was a young child, my grandfather had a wonderful dog, ironically named Angel. One day she went missing and never returned. Years later, I awoke late one night. I shared a room with my older sister and I saw what was unmistakeably the shape of Angel hovering over her bed, even though it seemed to made of the most beautiful, rainbow coloured static. She turned to look at me when I sat up, and gave me her trademark doggy smile. She disappeared after that, and I simply rolled over and went back to sleep.

Another night, only a few years ago, I woke up and could smell my grandfather - you know how people have their own scent? I couldn't sleep for the rest of the night, the smell was so strong and I couldn't understand it. I spent the next day with friends and, upon returning home that afternoon, learned that my grandfather's brother had died early that morning.

As for physical evidence... I went on a ghost tour for my sister's 21st birthday. I was looking through the photos a year later, and saw something in one of the photos. In one of the windows, I saw the face of a little girl. I showed my mother, she saw her and a woman. My grandmother looked and saw both of our figures, as well as a man. Earlier this year I sent the image to a new friend who was very much into ghosts. She played with the photograph on the computer, adjusting brightness and contrast, playing with everything she could. She found one face that just would not disappear, and it wasn't any of the ones we had seen. It was a woman staring out of the window, and we had never seen her before, although she was so clear now. But of course, that isn't the creepiest part.
I was researching my grandmother's family for a family tree and found some information on what would be my great great great great something or other uncle, and when he came to Australia. He came over with a good friend of his, his wife, and their daughter Mary Elizabeth. The same Mary Elizabeth who was married to the man who built the building where I took the photo.
A few months after this, I was doing some more research on the house, and found a blog from the new owners. It said that the building was reported as haunted and, although they themselves hadn't seen anything, there were many reports of seeing three figures in the halls - a man, a little girl, and a woman, believed to be Mary Elizabeth.

If you ask me, that's either something 'supernatural', or one heck of a coincidence.

This post is getting long, so I'll just quickly summarize a few other things. My friend and I did some 'ghost hunting' around town last year and got a few interesting photographs. One was taken from inside the car whilst we were travelling at around 60 km/h. There was a blur of bright white through the photo, going the same direction as the car. Another featured a misshapen bright gold 'orb'. Another was a pale blue orb in a photograph of my father, and when I zoomed in on it, I swore I saw my nan, his mother. There are plenty more, including strange 'orbs' in my house, and then there's the case from a few years ago of my MP3 player which went missing, only to be found weeks later on my book case, still working but with all song names etc written in Japanese.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

A boyfriend from way back, had a big job doing stone masonry for a man building a big hose. It was to far to commute so he rented a cottage nearby. I stayed at home because of the horses.
Bill had told me that there were several strange events in the cottage, in the bathroom toothbrushes were always on the floor in the morning, the glass often broken in the basin. The TV would switch on and of or change channels. Food in the fridge would be moved. 
I never thought much about it but one weekend went down to stay. 
I had three dogs at the time. One a big GSD, the dog of my life, a loyal companion, highly trained and my shadow. A Border Terrier and Bill's old GSD x Lab. Non would enter the house. They did eventually come in. The old dog was shaking and shivering. The terrier was doing her best to sit in my pocket and the GSD was on guard all the time.

Several times I felt someone there. I thought I had sen a man on the stairs but would not have sworn by it. The dogs spent as much time outside as they could. 

There was something about this entity that was not just playful. I would not say it was totally bad but it was certainly not so good.

Neighbours said several people had bought the house and sold it very soon afterwards because of 'events'

A couple of weeks later on my return, I immediately felt that this entity was shadowing me. I was getting mad with it as things were continuously being moved and hidden. 
I turned and said in a very low voice "Look, you are dead, passed, no longer of this world. Whatever angered you here had nothing to do with me or this house. Go go find others who went before you and find peace. You do not frighten me, just make me very angry and my life a lot more difficult. Please go and find peace."

That was more or less the end of it. I was never pestered by it again nor was Bill although this was shortly before he finished the work. The dogs were normal after my conversation with 'it'.

I will post some other experiences later when I have more time!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I def believe in ghosts/spirits. I believe my house to have something or someone living in it (besides us obviously!). We bought an old cottage, and extended/renovated it. We live close to towers and castles and there is a lot of history in the area. I can clearly see the ruins of one such tower from my house and it is that close that myself, daughter and 1yo son walked to it just the other day. 

When we first build the house, we moved in as soon as possible, and just had the necessities. my husband came home one day and could hear a baby crying upstairs. He thought somebody from the travelling community had moved in for the night thinking that the house was empty, upon getting upstairs there was nobody there and the crying stopped when he opened the doorto the room. We have never heard the crying again. 

I can't physically make myself walk out of my bedroom at night without turning the lights on. My bedroom is new house, the kids' bedrooms are old house. My daughter has spoken of the man visiting her during the night. My son has been found sitting in his crib laughing at the corner of his room. 

Only once have I had a bad experience... but I don't know if it was my mind or something that happened. Asleep one night, I felt something grab my ankle, I panicked and was wide awake by the time it "let go". I'm not 100% certain if I was just dreaming or if it really happened. I do remember when I did eventually fall back asleep, tucking my feet up right underneath me though  lol

Whomever is visiting isn't hurting us... it's to be expected in such an hold house.

On another note, The woman I bought Bandit from lived in Kildare... I had gone up to try out Bandit and we went into her house to discuss things. The moment I walked in the hairs on the back of my neck stood up and I felt unnerved. I sat there awhile before I couldn't help it, and mentioned it to her. She then told me that the house was on the same land where the wolftones had burnt down a church full of people and they had all died. She said that for years she would wait outside for her parents to get home as she couldnt bring herself to go inside. Her sister had serious trouble in the house and constantly saw spirits to the point where she refuses to go into it. I don't remember ever feeling so unnerved, and I can honestly say that if it came down to it I wouldn't go back into the house. 

A few months after my mom passed, we were driving through a town and I either saw her twin or her. I can't explain it, but a woman walked up the street and looked right at me and it was the image of her, so the point if I had been driving I would have stopped (try convincing a husband to stop the car because you think you see your dead parent!). My brother and father have both been visited by her... bar that experience, I haven't as of yet.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

There are some places that are haunted, others are inhabited, and still others have entities entrenched who mean harm. 

If you live somewhere that you feel uncomfortable, your animals aren't happy and stay in a constant state of alertness, or you've had some unexplainable runs of bad happenings, you might want to consider blessing the property, the home, all buildings, animals, people and even vehicles.

I use a Christian blessing because my beliefs are more Judeo-Christian than anything else, but you can use a blessing from whatever belief system you have. The power comes from_ belief_, not any particular religion. As long as you believe in the power of what you're doing to bless and cleanse, it should work. There are no 'wrong' blessings, as long as you're calling on the power of good and not evil.

I'm a firm believer that everyone has_ some_ ability to sense different dimensions and those who inhabit them. Not all gifts are the same though, and they can be compromised by disbelief or fear.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

I am actually a paranormal investigator for the Center for Paranormal Research and Investigation in Virginia. We are a research group that is trying our best to scientifically prove or disprove the existence of "ghosts". 

We investigate private residences as well as historic properties. If anyone watches the show "Ghost Hunters" on the ScyFy channel, we are a member of the TAPS family and requests that are sent to them from the state of Virginia are forwarded to my group. We we actually featured in the episode, "Toys of Terror" from season 2 or 3... Can't remember which.

Anyway...I have been doing this for over 7 years. I was much more of a 
believer when I started out. I am now one of the more skeptical members of the group. I have had very few experiences on investigations that I was not able to come up with a scientific explanation for. I still want to believe...but it is getting harder.

I had an investigation last Saturday night in a very historic building in Richmond. This place just looks haunted!!! But the only thing we experienced
was some unexplained noises....which we can not use as proof of a haunting.

I have investigated some very interesting places, including Waverly Hills Sanatorium in Louisville, Ky and could not walk away being able to state that it was haunted. Creepy, yes....haunted, I don't know.

Ironically, the only true unexplainable experience I have had is at the barn where I board my horse. A couple of years ago, I started leasing a horse there. I was out there at dusk one night, helping to bring in the field horses for the night. After we put the last horse in the barn, I saw, clear as day, a bay horse with black mane, run past the barn door.

I yelled to the BO that we had a loose horse. She asked me if it was a bay. I said yes. She asked me if I heard it or just saw it. I realized I hadn't heard a sound. She laughed and said it was just the ghost horse. They see him often, at dusk and he is always running and they never hear him. Sometimes they hear him in the barn but don't see him. But the sound and visual never combine. There has never been a bay horse that has died on their property as far as they know. I haven't seen it since.

To me, this sounds like a true residual haunting.....a type of haunting that is like a movie that plays over and over. Like an imprint on the environment that is stuck. An easy explanation of a residual haunting is that we are just seeing or hearing something that happened at one point in time...the image and sound got stuck or imprinted on the environment somehow and it keeps repeating itself. Totally 
different from an interactive haunting that is supposedly the spirit of someone that has passed on. I have a psychology background but some of the scientists in our group can explain how residual haunting work much better than I can.

Didn't mean to write so much....but paranormal investigating and horses are my two passions and it is interesting when they come together!


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Awesome stories! Yes, I definitely believe as does my husband.

There have been several experiences at my Aunt's house, built on her husband's old family homestead. Her husband and my grandmother both passed in the house. We took a friend deer hunting with us one weekend and he was talking to them at night, when he thought he was talking to us. We woke to find hm asleep on the little loveseat (he being at least 6ft) saying, he was not going to sleep in that room ever again! He tried again that night but still ended up on the little loveseat!

My husband has seen my Aunt's deceased father in law get up and walk across the living room in his old house. He's also been seen by my cousin.

The experiences go on but they have not been bad, by any means.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Interesting thread. 

I have seen "orbs" of light here. I am not the only one. Many people have seen them and I have never heard an explanation. They have been filmed on time lapse - but those were only visible on the film, which was reproducable on a second filming effort.

The first time I saw one here I started looking around. My thought was that it was a distant car door or something that had reflected a spot of light that moved around. It bothered me enought to look around b/c it had an "3d" appearance, and didn't hit and follow a solid structure as a reflection would. My husband saw me looking around and, much to my surprise, said, "I have seen them, too". We had never discussed them, prior. He then asked if I had seen a "light ball". I got the binoculars and up on the wall b/c I figured it had to be a car door. I could find no vehicle anywhere that could have "explained" it. I saw them several times in the course of about 2 years, then nothing. I saw one at night - at which time it had a red "hue" and remained stationary for several seconds which allowed me to observe it clearly. I thought "laser target"...but it was the size of a dinner plate and was in mid air (i.e., not projecting on any surface around it). 

I know these exist, I have seen many. I do not think they are ghosts, but they are an example of things people do not tend to report b/c it sounds "nutters" and they go "undetected/studied/investigated". I believe their is some reasonable explanation.

I have seen other very strange things in my life, for which there is zero logical explanation. But, I still believe there is an explanation - just not one that would fit today's "accepted" theories/understanding of physics.

p.s., as for haunted houses people describe...I am seriouse, I would soooo move!!!!


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Maple- your in Ireland? I am too!

Corgi- I used to watch TAPs all the time, its not on tv much anymore though.
It was the only show I found realistic, they rest you knew weren't real!

Funny that old properties have mentioned.
My Father lives in a old cottage that is at least 200 years old, they were built for the workers of Shane's castle. 
The bedroom doors have been there I'm guessing 50+ years.
Not once have I ever felt anything in his house. Which is weird because a lot of people have lived and probably died in those cottages but yet I don't feel one single thing and neither does he!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

I have never ever seen an orb. I've seen them in pictures yes but I guessed they were just dust particles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Some places simply don't retain spirits, Jamie.

Where I live, the only entities on the property are the ones I brought with me. They're all human and have passed on, and are tied to me in various ways.


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Speedracer, can a ghost/spirit/entity follow you? 
I heard that they can only stay in the place that they died. For example if you move into an old haunted house with an extension, it can only "haunt" the original part of the building.
Also, can it move from property to property?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

JamieLeighx said:


> Speedracer, can a ghost/spirit/entity follow you?


Absolutely, especially those who were tied to you in life in some way.

There are spirits who inhabit properties or homes, but not all are rooted to a specific place or thing. There are as many different types of spirits/entities as there are animals and people in this particular dimension.

As far as residual energy, I believe that happens too. Energy gets trapped and is replayed over and over in a loop like a movie reel. The soul has since moved on, but the movie reel keeps playing. Those are the types of visitations/experiences that never vary. It's the same thing over and over again, no matter who witnesses it.


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow, your like a walking book of information lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Laugh! I know far less than some people, and I sure as heck don't know everything! :wink:


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

this makes for great reading. I'm fascinated with it all but cant help but giggle when i think about my husband who is an Eagle Scout, been to the Philmont Scout Ranch on several occasions (he says it's got plenty of paranormal activity there) walking into the house he saw the ghost at with a rifle on his shoulder! I told him that would do np good but i guess it made him feel better, ****!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

Speed Racer, you seem to have the same beliefs as I do. Curiously enough, I'm also raised Roman Catholic but don't exactly follow it... but I mean, that is totally relevant 

The only thing is I don't believe true haunting or spirits hanging around are as common as made out to be. This is because so many people claim to see or feel something only shortly after a traumatic experience. 
Yes, I do see the whole "loved one came to say final goodbye" idea, but I think that is more oftentimes in the mind of the person who lost the loved one.

Previous lives- strong believer there. I also think that if you are receptive enough you can be connected to a previous life. Not enough to understand, but to have a fascination with a particular place or a strong desire to stay away from a certain place. I myself have a place like that. I've never been there, I get very antsy when I get near it, but I've decided that I have to go there. It is a ways away from home, but I have planned to go there next summer.

Same with certain areas being more "haunted" than others and affecting others differently. I spent some time in Italy once and we wandered into a side street church. Creepiest feeling I have ever had. It was 35+ outside, but inside it was freezing, the basement I'm sure you could see your breath if it was light enough. My friend and I wandered the basement looking for a light source shining up through the main floor. It looked like somewhere in the basement something should have been lit on fire, but we could find where the holes in the main floor were, but no source of light anywhere. The man that was in the church said it was the fires of hell. I got the feeling to leave very quickly shortly after that.

After Italy we traveled up into Germany and went to Dachau. My friend is a "chill" man, nothing ever phases, he doesn't get all that excited. We went into of the buildings and were looking around. He got really quiet, staring at something and then said he had to get out. He started getting really panicky and even after we got out of the building, he kept looking over his shoulder until we were well away from the camp. He never told me what was wrong, just that "something didn't look right". I can understand being affect by a concentration camp, but it seemed a little intense for a guy that doesn't read anything history-related.
On a side note, I was taking pictures of EVERYTHING during this trip. And the pictures taken in this particular room that spooked my friend, not a single one turned out clear. All were blurry.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

A lot of places that claim to be haunted I believe merely have residual energy loops. So they're not really haunted in the classic sense of spirits hanging around.

Free will plays a_ huge _part in whether or not a soul will stay or move on. As in this life, a soul always has choices as to what happens next. Some move on quickly, while others linger. 

I believe in reincarnation. I didn't used to, but now I do. Some people choose to come back because they feel they have unfinished business or unlearned lessons, spiritually or physically. Some come back because they feel cheated by how their prior life turned out, and want a do-over. Victims of violent crimes will often hang around where they died until they're coaxed to move on.

Some souls are 'retired' and won't repeat the cycle again. Instead, they'll move on to whatever else is waiting for them. My parents are retired souls. They got it right in this lifetime, so feel no need to come back. My mother is still living, but my father passed last year. He's waiting for her before he moves on. I know that for certain. I've felt his presence in their home, and my mother has seen and spoken to him on more than one occasion.

The souls that are around me have various reasons for being here, but they're all tied to me. Some in this life, some in prior lives. There's a young boy named Joe who found me last winter. He'd been searching for many years. He died during or just after the Civil War. I know who he is and why he sought me out.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

JamieLeighx said:


> I have never ever seen an orb. I've seen them in pictures yes but I guessed they were just dust particles.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


On a still photo - I would figure it was the film/dusty lense/something. The ones that were filmed were actually originally believed to be "bad film", so they filmed it again - and they were still there. They were filming at time lapse for some geological "oddity" (I believe it was something akin to a sinkhole). It so happened to have been filmed in the same state I live in. Maybe they escape from the center of the earth.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

SR-what you are saying about "free will" makes total sense to me. My particular "guardian angel" was extremely resistant to death. He was never really "at peace" with it or any part of it, and certainly, since he died rather young (40) he had unfinished business. He was also really unhappy he died of cancer, rather than "in battle" as he had always imagined, being a career SEAL. He was estranged from his family, and his mom passed when he was 2, so he felt a we were his "family". I do hope that someday he will feel he can find peace, as much as I like to have him around. He is especially active if my daughter goes out with someone he may not think is good for her, which is really laughable......he will come and pay a visit to DH and myself, who are many times in different states...and then my daughter will have a "dream" that he was around. Typically he plays with things electronic.......lights, mostly, and it is my understanding that these sorts of things are the easiest for spirits to manipulate? Makes sense for sure. Even ones that are unplugged and/or never used. He also HATED one of my neighbors who stalks me-truly-in his boat-every day after dinner going right close to the end of my dock, then taking his boat out and sitting right in front of my house. After he passed, the boat of the neighbor suddenly developed mechanical issues and was out of service all of that summer. Something had been out in the gas tank. They never found out what it was, and I, again, just smiled to myself. I am really glad he loved us-I would hate to be on his "bad" list with him hanging around like this. I will bet his brothers life is a living hell.

The others I have known who have passed have moved on, I believe because of their acceptance.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

There are definitely guardian spirits, frank. It would seem that your friend is a self-appointed one. He will need to move on at some point, and may do so once you or your husband pass. Often, souls who linger are just waiting for a loved one to take the journey with them.

There are also spirits who hang around places that meant something to them in the lifetimes, and there are some places that are magnets for wandering souls, for some reason. I don't know why, except they seem to be places where power is centered.


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

If there is such a thing as "life after death" I think it would be quite fun to lurk around for a bit.
I'd love to mess around with people lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't want to hang around and bug people. I'll be looking for my next adventure.


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

I suppose it might get a bit boring taking the micky out of people after a whole.
What would you do though? Then again, you can do anything you want because nobody can see you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

JamieLeighx said:


> Then again, you can do anything you want because nobody can see you.


Correction;_ some_ people can't see you. There's a reason why certain people are called _seers._ :wink:


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

A lot can be explained but a lot cannot!

One December I had my loyal GSD euthanised. He had always been by my side and when he was to old to come to work with me I would leave him at my mother's with the instruction to "Look after Gran." who was living at Mum's. The dog took his work seriously and would stand between her and anyone he didn't know really well being protective.
Gran had partial hearing in one eye! She was best part blind and deaf but the dog would keep her company and often would sit by her side and just talk to her. She could hear certain tomes better than others and his talk was heard easily by her. 

When I had the dog PTS Gran was upset, she knew it was for the best and understood but her words were, "Well, not a lot worth living for anymore." She died a month later.

Six month after this my cousins toddler died, he was only 16 months old and put down as a SIDS.

Mum had birthed baby David on the kitchen floor and he and his older sister were like grandchildren to her. Mum too the death very hard. The children spent a lot of time with her and every time she saw something of his she just broke down.

Katey, the sister was three at the time. On the day of David's funeral Kate was round at Mum's. She was down the garden and I was asked to go bring her in.
Kate was sat on the edge of a path poking gently at the soil with a twig. I called her in and when she saw Mum was crying she went straight up to her and said "Aunty Marty, don't cry. I seed gran down the garden and she said she would look after our precious until we were all together again." 

Now precious is not a word any of us would use though Gran would have. Kate could have heard her call David this. That would be an explanation.

A few weeks later I had to go down the town. I was in a rush but Kate wanted to come. I was walking fast and she was running by my side to keep up. She stopped and said to me "I seed Gran the other day. She was going into _that_ shop."
She pointed to a newsagent across the road. This was a shop that we had not used for several years, no one in the family ever went in there.
Kate went on to describe Gran carrying a shopping bag with a big flower on it and that the dog was with her. 
She described how the dog had waited at the door but had opened th door and sat with his head inside, the door against his neck. She went on to say that a white haired lady tried to get him to go in but he wouldn't.

Kate had never seen gran walk in the tow. WHen she had been able to she always carried a raffia shopping bag with a flower embroidered on the side. Kate had never seen a bag like it as they had long gone out of fashion.
Gran had never been anywhere with the dog but, when we used the shop he would do as Kate described and the old owner would try to get him to come inside but he never would. She described two things that had happened years before she was born and had put them together. 
No one had ever told her about Gran and her shopping bag, nor about the dog sitting with his head in the door. 

I made me think!


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

I stand corrected lol. 
What would you do if you stayed around?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

JamieLeighx said:


> What would you do if you stayed around?


I'd like to help those who have just passed find their path and move on. So I guess in a sense, a tour guide! 

Fox, it's stuff like you described that always makes me nod my head. I think children are more open to passed souls because they don't have the weight of years and life on them just yet, as well as haven't had to deal with the prejudices and disbelief of others.

I know I came to my beliefs through a roundabout path because of the absolute scorn I had for anything otherworldly when I was younger. If it couldn't be proven scientifically, it simply couldn't exist!


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

Everyone has such interesting stories to tell!
I think I've ran out now, although for my age, I think I've had my fair share to do me a while 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I have no doubt about the existence of ghosts. I strongly believe that there are things in this world that have no scientific explanation. Actually, I think it's arrogant to assume that we can understand and explain how everything in the universe works. Just because we can't see it doesn't mean it's not there. Lack of solid proof doesn't mean it doesn't exist.

I had a pretty amazing encounter this past May in Wisconsin. My friend and I decided to visit Blossomberg Cemetery at about 8:45 p.m. We were in the middle of the woods, so it was pitch black. We couldn't see 10 feet in front of our noses because our only light was a couple of crappy little $3 flashlights. We walked around for a good half hour before were found a grave with a bunch of toys around it. There was a doll, a Precious Moments cat, and two pinwheels stuck in the ground about 2 feet apart. It was the grave of a 6 year-old girl who died a year before I was born. There was even a picture of her on the tombstone. 

We were going to walk right past it, but one of the pinwheels caught my eye. It was spinning a mile a minute, which I thought was odd because there was no breeze whatsoever. The pinwheel right next to it was perfectly still. I asked my friend if she felt any wind, and that's when she noticed it. We both just watched it until my friend said, "Are you with us?" The wheel kept spinning. Then my friend said, "Can you make it stop?"

The wheel stopped on a dime. We couldn't believe it. She asked to make it spin again, and sure enough, the pinwheel starts spinning like crazy. She kept asking the girl to make it spin and stop, and every time she asked, it did. Immediately. All the while, there's absolutely no wind, and the other wheel to the left doesn't move. Then my friend asked her if she could spin the other wheel. It did one slow, deliberate revolution, then the right one started spinning again. It kind of felt like she was playing with us.  We continued the game for a good 20 minutes. Finally my friend said, "If you want us to stay, can you make it spin, and if you want us to leave, make it stop." It stopped dead. So we thanked her and went back to the car. as we were pulling out, the headlights shone on her grave, and that darn pinwheel was spinning again. It was like she was teasing us. 

Sounds weird, but we weren't scared. I was more amazed than anything. I'm not sure why a little kid's spirit would be hanging around in a cemetery, but I do know that some part of her consciousness was there with us. No one will ever convince me differently. I know what I saw, and my friend was right there, too. Doesn't surprise me that people think I'm nuts. I wouldn't have believed it either if I hadn't witnessed it. :wink:


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I've got another one! :lol: 

I didn't experience it firsthand, but it sent chills down my spine when my friend (the same one that was with me at the cemetery) told me about it:

Her friend's father died fairly young, shortly before her daughter was born. The daughter was 4 or 5 years old when one day she just kept staring at the ceiling in one corner of her bedroom. Her mother watched, and suddenly the daughter looks at her and says, "Grandpa says stop worrying about him, he's fine."

The grandfather she'd never met. You can't tell me a 4 year-old can make something like that up.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Jessabel said:


> I have no doubt about the existence of ghosts. I strongly believe that there are things in this world that have no scientific explanation. Actually, I think it's arrogant to assume that we can understand and explain how everything in the universe works. Just because we can't see it doesn't mean it's not there. Lack of solid proof doesn't mean it doesn't exist.


 I agree with this 100 percent, so yes I do believe in ghosts and spirits. I've never seen a ghost of a person but i've have seen ghosts of my pets that have passed over the years.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh, oh...I had an experience w a graveyard, too! When I was in college an apartment I lived in for a while was bordered by a historic calvary cemetery which was very well kept and pleasant to walk through during the day. I like to walk, so I often walked to campus. On occasion I would forget the time and it would be getting dark or dark when I headed home. If one couldn't walk through the cemetary, they would have to walk about a mile extra to stay on a path or road. My experience? I always walked the extra mile!! Those thoughtful dead people helped me stay in good health!

In a graveyard at 8:45 pm Jessebel, on _purpose_? Are you nuts!?!


----------



## ccbmmom (Jun 23, 2012)

I have experienced quite a bit, but like others, it seems to focus around my kids. 

One day, I hung two pictures (one of each of my grandmothers). My boys, who were around 3 and 5 at the time, watched me. I told them that they were pictures of their grandmothers, they told me that no they weren't. That one was of "MawMaw" (that my oldest had only know for his first 6 months) and the other was "G-Maw" (she had recently died). I didn't remember ever talking to them about MawMaw and I know that they had never seen pictures. THEN, they said that MawMaw liked hugs (which she was known for) and that G-Maw still came to see them and play cars with them. I thought that was weird, but they were kids and kids have big imaginations. Well, that night after the kids had been put to bed, the boys had left one of their remote control cars that G-Maw had given them in the middle of the floor. All of the sudden, that car started sputtering on and then rolled all the way across the floor! My husband and I just looked at each other. I went over and picked the car up, thinking that one of the boys were possibly playing with the remote in their beds, but the cars batteries were gone! It kind of freaked us out, so I put the car in the utility room. 

Also, when I was expecting my youngest child, I had quite a few problems throughout the pregnancy. There were several times that I would see little balls of light everytime I was having a really hard time and for some reason, I just felt this reassurance that everything would be alright. Then, after my daughter was born, she was asleep next to me in the living room. All of the sudden, the lights were back. They circled around my daughter several times and then flew right through the window and up into the sky (in a straight line). I happened to have my camera there (always taking pictures of the newborn) and actually got a few pictures of the lights. I just felt like they were there for my daughter and to help me through hard times. Since then, there have been several strange things with her alone, talking about family members that she knows (although they had been gone long before she was born). And, she has always seemed to know stuff about them (like their behaviors) that you would only know if you had been around them. 

I use to not believe in ghosts or spirits, but since all of these things, I do now.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Never encountered one but I do believe that there are probably bad things out there. There are also, like said before, a zillion things out there that we won't understand until we pass. Electro Magnetic thingies, you know... stuff.

I have known lots of people with stories that do believe 100%. One girl in particular wet her pants on a haunted tour of an old Hotel/Spa/Former Hospital. Every time we walked through the halls we had to crawl through groups sitting down listening to stories and tales of the former inhabitants. So DH and I frustrated with the commotion one night sat in our room waiting for them to stop next to our door. AGAIN they stopped right outside and started in with their tale. We waited until they all sat, one sat leaning AGAINST our door... AND THEN WE TACKLED IT! SLAMMING AND MOANING AND SCREAMING at the top of our lungs... The girl sitting there wet her pants, she left quite the puddle. LOL!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

FlyGap said:


> Never encountered one but I do believe that there are probably bad things out there. There are also, like said before, a zillion things out there that we won't understand until we pass. Electro Magnetic thingies, you know... stuff.
> 
> I have known lots of people with stories that do believe 100%. One girl in particular wet her pants on a haunted tour of an old Hotel/Spa/Former Hospital. Every time we walked through the halls we had to crawl through groups sitting down listening to stories and tales of the former inhabitants. So DH and I frustrated with the commotion one night sat in our room waiting for them to stop next to our door. AGAIN they stopped right outside and started in with their tale. We waited until they all sat, one sat leaning AGAINST our door... AND THEN WE TACKLED IT! SLAMMING AND MOANING AND SCREAMING at the top of our lungs... The girl sitting there wet her pants, she left quite the puddle. LOL!


HAHAHA!! That reminds me - when we were living in the building I mentioned earlier, some building inspectors from the developers decided to test the walls of the old building. Our back wall was shared with the old building, and when they got to that wall they were tapping away intermittently at it with some form of tool. After about 30 mins the tapping was starting to get really annoying, so the next time they tapped, like "tap, tap, tap", Dad got a hammer and went "tap...tap...tap...*long pause*...tap". We heard a yelp, the tapping stopped immediately and later we'd found they'd left half their stuff behind. Gave us quite a giggle! Nothing like taking advantage of a spooky atmosphere...:lol:


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Some move on quickly, while others linger.
> Move on to what?
> 
> 
> ...


I am fascinated, SR. I want more!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Move on to their next existence. I don't know exactly where or what that might be, although some do return to this reality.

Retired souls have a certain air or aura. I can't really explain it to you, other than you can tell when a soul is done with this particular dimension.

Joe is my son. That's really all I know except that he was placed in an orphanage as a very young child, and died between 8-10 years old.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I see we have several detractors and those who like to make fun of things like this on the thread. I'm fine with that. Everyone is entitled to their own opinions, and I used to hold those same ones. 

However, I do think it's rather cruel and immature to find it amusing that someone was so frightened they wet themselves. Especially since it was the people poking fun who deliberately frightened the other person.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

The yard I kept Bandit at a few years ago was built into the back of an old castle. I had to drive down an isolated lane about 1 mile long to get to is and half way between the main road and the barn is a graveyard. At one stage I had taken in a little grey pony named Duke. Duke and another pony had a VERY strong dislike for each other (they both had little big man syndrome) so I would turn Duke out during the night, and the other pony would be turned out during the day - this resulted in me going out at 5am to bring in the pony. I can not stress who much of a chicken I realised I was when I had to go in search of the pony in the pitch black, unlit field with only a mobile phone as light. Furthermore, I can't stress the feeling of utter terror when I could see a white/grey figure moving towards me from the cementary  LOL, I can clearly remember thinking to myself "please let it be a pony, PLEASE let it be a pony!" Driving away one day I suddenly got a bad feeling and looked in my rearview mirror and I swear I saw a person looking at me in the back window. 
The odd time when I would be in the yard I would get the feeling of being watched and would get competely freaked out, out of nowhere. One of the other people had arrived back from a p2p and said he had never unloaded a horse and gotten out of a place so fast before in his life when he also got such a horrible feeling. 90% of the time it was fine. All I know is that when I felt uneasy, it wasn't just a small bit un nerved... it was a serious feeling that something wasn't right and I didn't want to be anywhere near it.


----------

